# Boat Lighting (Duck Hunting & Night Fishing)



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

HTown said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I went out duck hunting a week ago and about killed myself because I forgot my spot light at home, and knowin me if I do it once I'll do it again. I was thinking about attaching a light bar to my boat, specifically right below my poling platform on the back. My boat is a center console and I have some reserves how it will go with me driving. I really like the E2 20" Combo by Rigid or the SLL.
> 
> ...


If you have a casting platform you can mount one like this:


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I previously used a mag light led but recently received a head lamp that is almost equivalent. Would save you the rigging cost and you can use in blind if you are getting out of the boat etc. Light technology has come so far


----------



## HTown (Nov 7, 2017)

Really like the idea of the casting platform, but I don't have one. I might look into buying one soon but the big kicker is my oil tank is in the front so I would have to check out if there's space under the hull to mount it or if the tank is up against the boat. Definitely an option tho, thanks for posting that!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't think you want it behind you. Chances are it will cause a glare off the boat and make it hard to see. Get it on the forward most point of the boat if you can.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have tried everything and here is my real life experience.

A light mounted on your platform is going to blind you. Your vision will be compromised to a mere few feet in front of the boat.

The same thing will happen with a light mounted on the casting platform or a handheld spotlight.

The reason is whitewash. The light is being reflected off the deck of the boat. If you hold the handheld spotlight off the side of the boat or stand up with the head lamp you will be able to see much better. Either way it is not good and you need to keep the light from bouncing through your field of view.

Over the course of years trying to do exactly what you are trying to accomplish I have mounted driving fog lamps under the front of my bow. This has been the best solution to the problem of driving at night.

There is also a failure in this solution as well. Even though the lights will light a path that is far enough to drive safely in, it ONLY works if there is stuff around for the light to bounce off of (ie: vegetation, weeds, etc.). It does not work in open water - all you get is the water right in front of the boat to light up. In this case I still use a handheld spotlight with the person holding it as far off the front bow as he can.

There is no perfect single solution, I have tried. I buy mine at Autozone for about $20.


----------



## HTown (Nov 7, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> I have tried everything and here is my real life experience.


I can feel the pain through your text. What do you think about mounts that are on the front of the bow like the SLL lights?

http://www.southernliteled.com/sll-...m-mount-wiring-harness-with-quick-disconnect/

I think I am going to go with this and mount it to my trolling motor.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

HTown said:


> I can feel the pain through your text. What do you think about mounts that are on the front of the bow like the SLL lights?
> 
> http://www.southernliteled.com/sll-...m-mount-wiring-harness-with-quick-disconnect/
> 
> I think I am going to go with this and mount it to my trolling motor.


As long as you have it where the light on the deck is kept to a minimum you will be fine. Buy some led's and make a housing for them and save $283.

Want to point out that the light in your link is 795 candlepower. 4xpi is the conversion
10,000 lumen / (4x3.14) or 12.57=795 candlepower


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Any lights displayed continuously other than the required nav. lights are in violation of nav.rules

The above should light things up...........


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Check out Larson electronics. I believe it's called a gobee see lite. Remote controlled spotlight on a post that you put into your trolling motor outlet. I use one and it works great.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

topnative2 said:


> Any lights displayed continuously other than the required nav. lights are in violation of nav.rules
> 
> The above should light things up...........


Not necessarily true:
FL Statute
327.50 Vessel safety regulations; equipment and lighting requirements.—
(1)(a) The owner and operator of every vessel on the waters of this state shall carry, store, maintain, and use safety equipment in accordance with current United States Coast Guard safety equipment requirements as specified in the Code of Federal Regulations, unless expressly exempted by the department.
(b) No person shall operate a vessel less than 26 feet in length on the waters of this state unless every person under 6 years of age on board the vessel is wearing a type I, type II, or type III Coast Guard approved personal flotation device while such vessel is underway. For the purpose of this section, “underway” shall mean at all times except when a vessel is anchored, moored, made fast to the shore, or aground.
(2) No person shall operate a vessel on the waters of this state unless said vessel is equipped with properly serviceable lights and shapes required by the navigation rules.
(3) The use of sirens or flashing, occulting, or revolving lights on any vessel is prohibited, except as expressly provided in the navigation rules or annexes thereto.

Shining a spotlight in the eyes of another boater is considered "Interference with Navigation" and that is illegal. Your state may have different laws.

Please post where you got your information. If I am wrong I would like to know what law I am breaking so I do not do it again.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

You guys hunting ducks at 2am? Thought it had to be daylight before you could hunt.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

USCG Navigation Rules
Inland rules
part c lights and shapes
rule 20(b)

nav. lights determine direction of a vessel and the size of a vessel among other things.....it is more of an issue while running


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

So whats wrong with legal boat lighting and a headlamp? Some guys on here act like they have to reinvent the wheel!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shadowcast16 said:


> You guys hunting ducks at 2am? Thought it had to be daylight before you could hunt.


Dudes down here run in the dark to get to the area and set up so they are there first especially if they don’t have a fixed blind. I don’t hunt but my buddies sometimes go fishing at night and then get to their blinds before daylight.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Dudes down here run in the dark to get to the area and set up so they are there first especially if they don’t have a fixed blind. I don’t hunt but my buddies sometimes go fishing at night and then get to their blinds before daylight.


Sorry you guys are way more ambitious than me on a day off from work. That is too much work for me to hunt ducks! I haven't hunted them in 20 years. No wonder why.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shadowcast16 said:


> Sorry you guys are way more ambitious than me on a day off from work. That is too much work for me to hunt ducks! I haven't hunted them in 20 years. No wonder why.


I’m chasing big trout, redfish and the like. Too many fish to catch to be laying in the mud for a pile of greasy ducks! Haha


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

I hear that! Gamefish are enough to deal with fucc the ducks!


----------



## HTown (Nov 7, 2017)

Pudldux said:


> Check out Larson electronics. I believe it's called a gobee see lite.


I will look into this light for sure, so far it looks pretty good. The only thing is that it gives off 1,000 lumens and for the same price the SLL does 10,000 lumens.

Duck hunting is kinda like crack, you do it once and your hooked. Nothing beats bacon wrapped duck and fried trout for dinner.

I hope its not illegal to have this kind of light because the game warden puts in at the same place I do.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

So, 
Correct me if I'm wrong but, if the running lights are illegal, why do flounder and frog giggers, gator hunters and carp bowmen use them?

Wouldn't that make an entire industry off limits?


----------



## HTown (Nov 7, 2017)

Mike C said:


> So,
> Correct me if I'm wrong but, if the running lights are illegal, why do flounder and frog giggers, gator hunters and carp bowmen use them?
> 
> Wouldn't that make an entire industry off limits?


Case closed he has a point.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike C said:


> So,
> Correct me if I'm wrong but, if the running lights are illegal, why do flounder and frog giggers, gator hunters and carp bowmen use them?
> 
> Wouldn't that make an entire industry off limits?


For the same reason trawlers and shrimpers use work lights while underway.
Game wardens won’t stop you for running with a light, people do it all the time. You just need to be mindful of other boats so you don’t blind them. Barges use a big spot light too. You guys really think game wardens want people hitting obstructions versus running a spot light? C’mon...


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Like any endeavor, sometimes rules have to take a back seat to basic safety considerations. 

ORM for those who know what I'm talking about. 
Risk vs reward.
Normally one would be willing to risk some safety if the reward outweighs the risk. 

It's a little backwards but, in this case, I'll risk a ticket or fine for basic common sense safety...


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Mike C said:


> It's a little backwards but, in this case, I'll risk a ticket or fine for basic common sense safety...


Common sense is the key factor here, and unfortunately it isn't especially common.

I totally get the need for lights to pick your way through the marsh/swamp/whatever as safely as possible to get to your blind in the dark. On the other hand, it's tough not to get pissed at these dbags running up and down the ICW with 4-foot LED lightbars on their T-tops or platforms blinding not only everybody else on the water but themselves as well and for no damn reason in the first place except to show off their toys. That, in my opinion, should merit a hefty fine.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

zthomas said:


> Common sense is the key factor here, and unfortunately it isn't especially common.
> 
> I totally get the need for lights to pick your way through the marsh/swamp/whatever as safely as possible to get to your blind in the dark. On the other hand, it's tough not to get pissed at these dbags running up and down the ICW with 4-foot LED lightbars on their T-tops or platforms blinding not only everybody else on the water but themselves as well and for no damn reason in the first place except to show off their toys. That, in my opinion, should merit a hefty fine.


I don’t know how many times we chewed ass at the boat ramp when guys pull up blinding everyone with their light bar on and leave it on while their buddy gets the truck backed in. They are as bad as the people texting and driving, they can’t see past their own nose until someone tells them they are doing something wrong or they cause an accident.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The continuous use of a spot light is the problem.
The intermittent use is fine.
Do not forget the rule about safe speed .....if u can't see far enough ahead to take action to avoid collision because one is going to fast for conditions--i.e. darkness.... then it is on you.
There is a lot of case law on this.

Do not think USCG won't stop you for running w/ a spotlight on all the time.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Rechargeable 1500 lumem spot from west marine should suffice for most. 100 bucks I think.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I totally get the need for lights to pick your way through the marsh/swamp/whatever as safely as possible to get to your blind in the dark. On the other hand, it's tough not to get pissed at these dbags running up and down the ICW with 4-foot LED lightbars on their T-tops or platforms blinding not only everybody else on the water but themselves as well and for no damn reason in the first place except to show off their toys. That, in my opinion, should merit a hefty fine.[/QUOTE]

It would if there was any law enforcement out there.
The merger screwed all of us in more ways than one.
It is much easier to sit in the woods w/ the a/c on than it is to run around all day in a boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> I totally get the need for lights to pick your way through the marsh/swamp/whatever as safely as possible to get to your blind in the dark. On the other hand, it's tough not to get pissed at these dbags running up and down the ICW with 4-foot LED lightbars on their T-tops or platforms blinding not only everybody else on the water but themselves as well and for no damn reason in the first place except to show off their toys. That, in my opinion, should merit a hefty fine.


It would if there was any law enforcement out there.
The merger screwed all of us in more ways than one.
It is much easier to sit in the woods w/ the a/c on than it is to run around all day in a boat.[/QUOTE]
So true! If they would just bust the drunk bank fishermen that keep everything they catch we would be on the right track.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So true! If they would just bust the drunk bank fishermen that keep everything they catch we would be on the right track.


Those "fishermen" (if you can even call them that) also tend to leave all their trash including empty beer bottles along the shoreline/in the mangroves... I have cut my foot while wading on one of those bottles

My friend has one of these Attwood lights on the front of his duck boat. It's $39 and comes in camo...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

topnative2 said:


> USCG Navigation Rules
> Inland rules
> part c lights and shapes
> rule 20(b)
> ...


From MyFWC:
Spiny lobster season is gearing up, and it is not just for divers. Harvesting lobster at night with the use of bully nets and lights is legal and fun, and is popular in the Florida Keys and portions of Miami-Dade County.

Rule 20(b)
(b) The Rules concerning lights (§§83.20 through 83.31) shall be complied with from sunset to sunrise, and during such times no other lights shall be exhibited, except such lights as cannot be mistaken for the lights specified in these Rules or do not impair their visibility or distinctive character, or interfere with the keeping of a proper lookout.

To me this reads that if any additional lights are displayed they can not mimic a required light - or impair the vision of another boater.

As said - common sense and that is not so common anymore.


----------

